# OT: Cosby wearing Blazer jersey #18



## bfan1

Just sitting here watching Cosby and he is wearing a blazers jersey #18. Isn't that the guy that had the car accident....anyone remember the name?


----------



## Dan

> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Just sitting here watching Cosby and he is wearing a blazers jersey #18. Isn't that the guy that had the car accident....anyone remember the name?


Ramone Ramos


----------



## Goldmember

I remember seeing that episode as a kid. I didn't know who Ramone Ramos was, but I do remember bragging to my friends that the Coz was a Blazer fan. lol


----------



## Nightfly

It was right before the '89-'90 season started. He was picked up that summer, and got in the accident before he even played 1 game as a pro.

It's too bad really.


----------



## ScottVdub

Ramon Ramos played college ball at seton hall

All Big East 1st team -1989
Big East All-Tournament - 1988, 1989

Seton Hall University gives out a medal every year to a special individual called the Ramon Ramos medal of courage


----------



## FormerPHCrew

Just watche this episode and googled it, led me here. Small world I guess good to know


----------

